# Help ID'ing some leo morphs



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all, have quite a nice group of leos now but have been having a bit of difficulty finding what morphs they are exactly. when i got them (was given some) there was no indication as to what they might be bar one. I have an idea for some but if someone could tell me if i am right or not would really appreciate it.

First up my male which i think is a bell albino (not sure which albino mind) some of his offspring share his pattern. also he weighs between 100-110grams would that make him a giant he is big!









secondly my first ever leo, female normal but does have a lot of yellow beneath the spots.









Thirdly the only one i have actually bought for its morph Blazzing blizzard girl (still not sure which type of albino mind)









fouthly a female produced by myself which i think is just a hypo, not sure if the orange in the tail would make it carrot tail or not dont think there is enough there.









next female a young, im gonna go out on a limb here and i could be completely wrong, Striped super hypo carrot tail. Again not sure about carrot tail bit.









next girl which i would say is just a hypo,










Last female, the one i am most confused about as to look at i think normal but then i have a normal and they are so different. this one is very spotted and a slightly different colour









Also been using the male for 2 seasons now he has only had two girls for the last 2 years now he has 6 is he gonna be able to service all these girls without running out of juice?

Thanks for any advice in advance
Tom:2thumb:


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
No 1 bell albino
2 normal
3 blazing blizzard would have to see eyes but probably tremper
4 juvinile hypo carrot tail
5 juvinile hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy
6 hypo tangerine carrot tail
7 normal
Hope that helps:2thumb:
Ps I wouldn't breed the blazing blizzard to the bell male as crossing albino strains isn't good:whip:
:2thumb:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

JohansonLeos said:


> Hi
> No 1 bell albino
> 2 normal
> 3 blazing blizzard would have to see eyes but probably tremper
> ...


Thanks so i wasnt to far out with my guesses, i will grab a pic of the blizzards eye. What happens when you mix albino morphs? Also my male shouldnt have a problem with servicing all this girls alone single handedly?

thanks again:2thumb:


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
Basically a lot of breeders have worked very hard to to get albinos the way they look now e.g different and easy to tell apart so it is just mixing up genetics that don't need to be mixed by crossing them:2thumb: Also if you bred them together you would only get normals! Also I think your male should have no problem servicing the other females!:lol2:. Just remember that the females have to be AT LEAST 10 months and 50g before breeding.
Hope that helps :2thumb:: victory::no1:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for info, don't worry my females are always 50g before mating. This will be my 3rd season next year, just building up my experience and number of Leo's lol! I understand about the albinos, any morph you can recommend that I could put my blizzard too? Wouldn't mind another male just a shame you can't keep them together.


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably a silly question with the blazing blizzard as unless whatever I breed it with has trempor or blizzard in it the babies will come out normal. Ignore me lol :whistling2:


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
I would breed the blazing blizzard(bb) to anything blizzard-tremper related (assuming the bb is tremper)including hets to get first season visuals. Otherwise take your pick:2thumb: there are so many morphs:2thumb:. There isn't a realistic chance that the bb is bell (they are quite new and very rare) so it could be tremper or rainwater (the eyes are the key). Just make sure you find out the strain of albino if selecting an albino mate for it.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
_
Probably a silly question with the blazing blizzard as unless whatever I breed it with has trempor or blizzard in it the babies will come out normal. Ignore me lol :whistling2:_

What you said here is correct:2thumb:. The only thing is (you probably know this) any morph can carry a gene without expressing it in its colouration. It is called het for ... and then whetever gene it is secretly carrying:2thumb:. So in this case you could have a normal het for tremper and blizzard and breed it to the bb and get normal, tremper, blizzard and bb babies.: victory:
Hope that makes it clearer:whistling2:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice. I did know that last bit but thank you anyway for taking the time to help. I understand the basic genetics with snakes i guess leos are not really much different, just often to me seemed more complicated. I will post a pic of the bb eye see what you think, would be awesome if it was a bell! lol! I may look for a male blazing blizzard would get the same result a mix of normal, tremper (assuming that is the albino strain) blizzard and blazing blizzard. Sounds like a plan to me, portsmouth show here i come!!


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi thanks for the pic:2thumb:. I am pretty sure it would be tremper as they are the oldest and most common albino strain but it could easily be rainwater:2thumb:. From the eyes it looks like tremper maybe but the blizzard has created what looks like a snake eye so hard to tell... As I am not 100% sure it might be worth putting pics up in the lizards section under a title of 'what strain of albino is my Leo' or something:2thumb:
:2thumb:
Ps: Going to pras to:2thumb:it's gonna be good: victory:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

1 bell 
2 normal
3 blazing blizzard going from the eyes it could have some eclipse in there to
4 hypo 
5 hypo could be a sunglow what was the breeding on this 
6 hypo
7 mack snow 

myself as above i would not breed the bell to the BB i find a nice male raptor het blizzard to put to her just to see if there is any eclipse in there and get some cool babies 

depending on the breeding of the hypo i say they could have some tremper in them too so same as above not breed with the bell 

i would not breed him to more than 3 females in a season myself and you need to realy try to get more info on the females as for breeding you really do need to know what you got in there and knowing there breeding is important mix up genes are not good 


hope this helps 


Paul


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

> 1 bell
> 2 normal
> 3 blazing blizzard going from the eyes it could have some eclipse in there to
> 4 hypo
> ...


Sorry madhouse5 but I completely disagree with you:lol2:
The hypo is definately not an albino, the normal looks more like a normal to me( it could be mack snow but I don't know how you would tell soley from that pic) and the bb is probably not an eclipse as false eclipse eyes are common in the blizzard mutation...
Sorry:2thumb: just thought I'd say what I thought about morph id:2thumb:
Ps I agree about the mixing genetics part...:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

well i have a female that i thought was a normal till i breed her this year and hatched out mack snows and that one look very much like her , the hypo`s it was just a thought as two of them a very nice tangerine that they may well of come from a sunglow breeding and may well be het albino, and again it was a thought that it could have not it has as the only way to know 100% is breeding this is my female









myself i new to all the breeding side and learning all the time it not just about putting a male and female together there loads to learn and knowing your gecko is the most important one of them all 


Paul


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
you have a point but just because it looks like a particular snow doesn't mean it is...you could only find that out by breeding as you did:2thumb:
Also the hypos could have been from a sunlglow pairing but then again the parent could be normal or maybe even bell. When a Leo isn't showing a gene on the outside who can blame you for accidentally crossing albino strains, it is a risk taken when breeding any leos that might have secret hets:2thumb:
Just my opinion:2thumb: don't want to sound harsh:2thumb:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

been looking at a few pics online and on instagram of other peoples leos. My male that we think is a bell albino (pic 1) I have seen a few pictures of tremper males and they do look very similar pattern wise and colour, what am I looking for to tell bell from tremper?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

1/Balbino normal.
2/Normal.
3/Talbino blizzard, "Has Tinted eyes very common in Blizzards".
4/Hypo, "Could mature into a Super hypo".
5/Hypo, "Could mature into a Super hypo".
6Hypo.
7/Normal.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tom495 said:


> been looking at a few pics online and on instagram of other peoples leos. My male that we think is a bell albino (pic 1) I have seen a few pictures of tremper males and they do look very similar pattern wise and colour, what am I looking for to tell bell from tremper?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


Patterning is not a way to ID the Albino strain. 
Dark Talbino tend to be a Brown colour and iris vaining in the eyes would more likely be dark brown looking, 
Balbino tend to be a Brown colour with a Purple under tone and iris vaining in the eyes would more likely be red/pink looking.


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

gazz said:


> Patterning is not a way to ID the Albino strain.
> Dark Talbino tend to be a Brown colour and iris vaining in the eyes would more likely be dark brown looking,
> Balbino tend to be a Brown colour with a Purple under tone and iris vaining in the eyes would more likely be red/pink looking.


Hi, sorry for late reply. his eyes are quite dark and that's where my confusion is coming in. theres no red/pinkness to them at all. 

So if his eyes are more brown he a trempor and if his eyes are more pink/red hed be a bell? Hopefully its tht simple :lol2: been trying to find out what he is for ages


----------

